# 2011 2500hd torsion bars



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

So I just bought a 2011 2500hd silverado and putting my western plow on it that I had on my 05 2500hd. When I had the dealer install it on my 05 he turned the bars up to level it and for the plow. I'm installing it my self this time and want to level the truck and was just wondering how many turns I should do with out getting an alignment done to it. I Never had it done on my 05 and tires wore even.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

You should have an alignment done no matter how many turns you go changing the height at all can and probably will change your alignment angles and if not adjusted will wear your tires...of course hanging a heavy plow changes those angles every time you drive down the road so there probably isn't a right answer


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ajracing81;1836858 said:


> So I just bought a 2011 2500hd silverado and putting my western plow on it that I had on my 05 2500hd. When I had the dealer install it on my 05 he turned the bars up to level it and for the plow. I'm installing it my self this time and want to level the truck and was just wondering how many turns I should do with out getting an alignment done to it. I Never had it done on my 05 and tires wore even.


My 11 runs a 9.6mvp with wings and drops about 1-1.5inch... dont even touch it. 11 and up GMs carry the weight better then previous years


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You got lucky on the 05. You need an alignment. Cheap insurance


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok thanks, I still want to level the truck so the front isn't lower then the back.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So try a few turns, then Ck. A few more then Ck. There's no real "math" to it, just guessing.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If you're gonna turn it up, do it right with a Z height check and alignment. Only way to go.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

ajracing81;1836858 said:


> So I just bought a 2011 2500hd silverado and putting my western plow on it that I had on my 05 2500hd. When I had the dealer install it on my 05 he turned the bars up to level it and for the plow. I'm installing it my self this time and want to level the truck and was just wondering how many turns I should do with out getting an alignment done to it. I Never had it done on my 05 and tires wore even.


 Dealer that installed my Boss VXT 8'2" on my 2015 GMC Serria 2500HD said he turn torsion bars up 4 turns, said thats the max without causing an problems. I had check before with another dealer and was told the same.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The older ones were turned up random turns to lift more for plow wieght . The new frames since 2011 have diffrent settings not just random cranks of the t-bar bolts. They are meant to be adjusted up in the fall when plow season starts and put back in spring (if you want to level hieght just leave).There is no need to have the front end done anymore.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

jmac5058;1844956 said:


> The older ones were turned up random turns to lift more for plow wieght . The new frames since 2011 have diffrent settings not just random cranks of the t-bar bolts. They are meant to be adjusted up in the fall when plow season starts and put back in spring (if you want to level hieght just leave).There is no need to have the front end done anymore.


 My truck is a 2015 GMC 2500HD. The plow dealer that installed my plow said he turned the torsion bar up, if I am reading you right he wouldn't of had to do this??


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes you would I meant you dont need to have the front end alined every time you change the the T bars there meant to .


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

jmac5058;1844975 said:


> Yes you would I meant you dont need to have the front end alined every time you change the the T bars there meant to .


No torsion bar vehicle is "meant" to have the torsion bars constantly adjusted. If you change the ride height, the alignment WILL change... Period. The physics of the suspension on the pre-2011 chassis is no different from the post-2011 trucks. The later chassis has heavier torsion bars, which results in less necessary pre-loading of the bars to eliminate the sag from the weight of a snowplow (ie: less necessary change in ride height), thus resulting in less disruption of the factory alignment specs. The more you change the ride height, the more you disturb the alignment.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

What cubicinches said any change in height will affect the alignment...


----------



## BIG NICKY (Aug 17, 2014)

why dont you just get some timbrens they will help with the drop and save your front suspension from taking the beating from the plow hanging off the front of your truck. just a suggestion.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

cubicinches;1844996 said:


> No torsion bar vehicle is "meant" to have the torsion bars constantly adjusted. If you change the ride height, the alignment WILL change... Period. The physics of the suspension on the pre-2011 chassis is no different from the post-2011 trucks. The later chassis has heavier torsion bars, which results in less necessary pre-loading of the bars to eliminate the sag from the weight of a snowplow (ie: less necessary change in ride height), thus resulting in less disruption of the factory alignment specs. The more you change the ride height, the more you disturb the alignment.


If you turn the bars up and have it aligned then when you hang a plow on it the alignment will change again.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bolake;1845239 said:


> If you turn the bars up and have it aligned then when you hang a plow on it the alignment will change again.


Yeah but for the few miles you have your plow on its not going to matter.

Another reason for solid axles lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jmac5058;1844956 said:


> The older ones were turned up random turns to lift more for plow wieght . The new frames since 2011 have diffrent settings not just random cranks of the t-bar bolts. They are meant to be adjusted up in the fall when plow season starts and put back in spring (if you want to level hieght just leave).There is no need to have the front end done anymore.


What ******* told you this?


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1845242 said:


> Yeah but for the few miles you have your plow on its not going to matter.
> 
> Another reason for solid axles lol


 Contacted my Gm service department where I bought truck. Explained the torsion bar adjustment because of plow. He said that it didn't need realignment.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You're gm department is an idiot


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

What ^ he said.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1845282 said:


> You're gm department is an idiot


I guess as long as there the one's with the warranty I will to lisen to them, being new on this site don't know what qualifications you have on the subject. Also talked again to the dealer who did the plow install and has been installing plows for years and a GM dealer , he said as long as you don't go more then 4 turns on the bars it won't affect the alignment.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That's fine go ahead and listen to them. Warranty doesn't cover tire wear.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1845323 said:


> That's fine go ahead and listen to them. Warranty doesn't cover tire wear.


Thats probaly true,but if it does wear I will be in there faces after what the GM service told me and the plow install place also, and we will see if they want to lose my busness for a alignment and new tires for years of patronage.


----------



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

Was told the same by dealer and local repair shop. On my 07 2500, mine has been leveled by previous owner and was not aligned afterwards. I have 2000 and change on the new tires with no sign of abnormal wear. I have not driven with blade on yet. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Was a front end guy a while ago it will change your alignment and by the time you notice it they will tell you it is because you have a plow on it which is also true...you can take any car and check the alignment every 6 months and it will probably need adjusting some where...when you raise the front end your toe will be pulled in along with your camber caster angles even if just a little bit that can cause tire wear or cause the car to pull...did that to mine my toe was off but correcting the toe took car of the camber and caster those were just barely out of specs


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

But remember dealers are always right LOL


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Caster won't effect tire wear but it can make it have a slight pull. Usually if they are within 1 degree of each other it's fine.
Camber and toe will affect you're tire wear


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

ajracing81;1836924 said:


> Ok thanks, I still want to level the truck so the front isn't lower then the back.


Put some weight in the box behind rear axle, a lot. Don't worry it can handle it just fine unlike them weak framed, tail dragging Super Doo Doos.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

shotgunwillie;1849278 said:


> Put some weight in the box behind rear axle, a lot. Don't worry it can handle it just fine unlike them weak framed, tail dragging Super Doo Doos.


Easy there killer. Not starting a brand war here.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

shotgunwillie;1849278 said:


> Put some weight in the box behind rear axle, a lot. Don't worry it can handle it just fine unlike them weak framed, tail dragging Super Doo Doos.


Chevys are the ones with known frame problems.... Lol


----------

